# HSG - help



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi all,

We are starting to make plans for beginning our treatment with donor sperm in a few months' time. I have been told that I need to have an HSG first and have been warned that that it can be very painful.   So now I am panicking a bit and getting really worried about it. So I just wondered if anyone could share their experiences of having an HSG and was it really that bad? 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Carrie lou

Please don't worry to much about the HSG, I was terrified before mine and had heard some horror stories, in fact I nearly didn't go for mine .  I can honestly say it wasn't as bad as I thought, its was all over in 10 mins from walking into the room.  It was just like a smear test and I didn't even feel the dye go through.  I had a little bit of discomfort for about 30 seconds whilst they put the cathetar in and that was that. Take a couple of nuerofen an hour before and a pad cos you can leak afterwards.  I was ok and even went shopping afterwards .  My DB watched the dye go through on the screen and we were told straight away the results. 
 with your journey
love suexxx


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Carrie lou - like you I was really worried about how painful it was going to be and got myself in a right state before hand but it was absolutely fine -like Sue I hardly felt a thing .
Hope all goes well

M x


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, that has eased my mind considerably. I was told an HSG can be "bloody painful" - this from the doctor - how's that for scaring me half to death! But the alternative is a laparoscopy which involves general anaesthetic and I'd rather be awake and know what's going on, even if it is a bit uncomfortable.

Anyway apparently the HSG has to be done between days 4-10 of my cycle to make sure I'm not already pregnant (if only!) and I'm currently on about day 21 so now I'm just waiting for AF. Guess I just have to get this over and done with so we can get on with treatment - really excited!


----------



## TeachersPet (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning Carrie Lou,

I have also had an HSG and it was absoultley fine, I even went back to work after the procedure.

However I did make sure that I took a couple of Nurofen before I had it done!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i was also terrified but I was told to take paracetamol and brufen before, I also took some valium, I was in crying and the Dr was so nice and reassuring, it was over and done with in minutes and the worse thing was in my mind.  It is like ET really.

L x


----------

